# April fooled the trout at Ecofina



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 1, 2017)

Lavon, Zach and I got to the landing as the sun was rising. Got launched an headed out the river. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Decided to head down towards rock island and start fishing. We saw a large group of boats so I ran to a spot I have marked near them and started fishing. We got nothing there and after a while we moved further in. First fish was a Spanish. But after that it took a while to find what they wanted. I found one bag of gulp pogies in pumpkin chartreuse. And I started putting trout in the box. Blue spinner hailed me on the radio saying they were heading out and coming our way. Wished them luck and said talk to ya later. We had live shrimp and pinfish but they not bitting them. Decided to cut the pins into shiner tails and it was on. Zack caught his biggest trout ever at 22.5". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We finished our limit of trout and got ready to head in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Saw a big school of rays swimming by.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Talked to spinner again and since he was about a mile away from us we went over to say hi. And then it was time to head in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Saw someone waving us over so I stopped to see if he was in trouble. But come to find out it was Redbelly just saying hello. Nice to meet you hope you found the fish. And it was off to the landing. Saw a big gator at the landing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It was a great day on the water today. Had a blast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Water temp reached 75 today. Note to self fished Rock island flat ABC.


----------



## Limitless (Apr 2, 2017)

That is a nice mess of fish!  Good report and info, thanks.  Weird that they werent interested in pins or shrimp, but you never know.  Sure looked like a great day!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 2, 2017)

Limitless said:


> That is a nice mess of fish!  Good report and info, thanks.  Weird that they werent interested in pins or shrimp, but you never know.  Sure looked like a great day!


Yep best day we have had in a while. After a couple of moves.  We ended up catching all our fish redrifting an area the size of a couple football fields. Left them biting.


----------

